# Installing Radeon 9250 - Trouble Following Guide [SOLVED]

## Maheriano

I'm following the guide on here for ATI cards and I configured the modules through 

```
make menuconfig
```

 and added 

```
agpgart

intel-pci

radeon
```

 to be autoloaded. Not sure if that was right, I have a PCI card and don't really know what I'm doing to be honest. Now I've come to 

```
Next you need to install Xorg. If you are running on older ati hardware (like the Mach64 chipset used in the cards like 3D Rage Pro, etc...), then make sure to use the "insecure-drivers" USE flag. This USE flag is one of the coolest things - it saves you a whole bunch of trouble that you would come into later on. Also, for this to work properly, you need to have "sdk" in your USE flags.

 USE="insecure-drivers sdk" emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
```

 but I don't understand it. Do I add this line into xorg.conf somewhere? Does it go in the other file with the rest of my USE flags? Does the emerge portion go in there with it? I'm lost.....  :Confused: 

----------

## Maheriano

Oh, a few more things you might want to know.

2.6 kernel

KDE

It's my desktop computer I use everyday for everything.

The card's a PCI VGA/DVI/S-Video Radeon 9250 and I hope to use all 3 video out ports with the help of a DVI-VGA adapter I just bought. 

I'm moving from onboard video.

I'll be waiting here for any help...thanks.

----------

## Maheriano

waiting

----------

## Maheriano

Not waiting in front of the computer anymore. Please help me though.

----------

## Maheriano

 :Question: ?  :Question: 

----------

## Maheriano

Not that anyone's reading this, but I added SDK to my USE flags and then typed 

```
emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
```

 as root from Konsole. It's still emerging and I'm going to pick it up from there when I get home.

----------

## megadonkey

Just cut and paste 

```
USE="insecure-drivers sdk" emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
```

 into konsole as root and press enter. Should work nicely.

----------

## ebichu

 *megadonkey wrote:*   

> Just cut and paste 
> 
> ```
> USE="insecure-drivers sdk" emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

Best not to specify USE options on the command line as they will be ignored the next time the package is emerged. Stick them in /etc/portage/package.use like this:

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 insecure-drivers sdk
```

You could configure the USE flags in /etc/make.conf instead but I prefer to only put global USE flags in there, not local USE flags because local USE flags may have entirely different meanings for different packages. Putting them in /etc/portage/package.use makes then apply to specific packages instead of all packages.

----------

## loki99

Please stop bumping your thread so often. If you do have to bump it, wait at least 24 hours before doing so.  

It won't get you the answer faster. On the contrary.  :Wink: 

----------

## bobspencer123

two things: you don't need "insecure drivers" with that card. I had a radeon 9200 working perfectly without that in a xorg all the way up to modular 7.0 build.

second: If it is a pci card (not agp, not pciexpress) you don't need agp options. Those are for agp cards.

just enable pci in your kernel.

emerga -va ati-drivers

```

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

also make sure you DON'T have dri enabled in the kernel this will bork the ati-drivers.

----------

## micmac

You don't need "insecure-drivers". All you need is to emerge xorg. See that 'xv' is in your USE line in make.conf in case you want video accel. And/or opengl (or 'dri' in case you run ~x86) for 3d. Then setup xorg.conf and put 'radeon' in your driver line. I got the same card, AGP though, but that shouldn't matter.

mic

----------

## Maheriano

Thank you!

Thank you!

Thank you!

So I enabled in the kernel what it told me to in the guide. I hope that's right, you'll have to point me like a dummy if it isn't.

Then I added 

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 insecure-drivers sdk
```

 in my /etc/make.conf file, removed sdk from my USE flags and put it in /etc/portage/package.use. Then I emerged 

```
-va ati-drivers 
```

 Now I'm stuck at this point.... 

```
tux etc # aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

-bash: aticonfig: command not found

```

----------

## Maheriano

Not trying to bump but I've done a lot of searching and butchered together this xorg.conf file from what I found. I was hoping someone could take a look at it before I rebooted and lost my video if it's wrong.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "VSC"

        ModelName    "Q71-9"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "ATI Radeon"

        Driver "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection 

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1" 

```

I'm trying....but I think I need guidance.

----------

## micmac

Try this one. Check font paths. You don't need ati-drivers for the 9250.

```

Section "dri" 

 Mode 0666 

EndSection 

 

 Section "Module" 

 Load "dbe" 

 SubSection "extmod" 

 Option "omit xfree86-dga" 

 EndSubSection 

 Load "glx" 

 Load "dri" 

 Load "extmod" 

 Load "type1" 

 Load "freetype" 

 Load "synaptics" 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "Files" 

 RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/main" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/style" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/latex-xft-fonts" 

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript" 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "ServerFlags" 

 Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true" 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Keyboard1" 

 Driver "kbd" 

 Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

 Option "XkbRules" "xfree86" 

 Option "XkbModel" "pc105" 

 Option "XkbLayout" "de" 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Mouse1" 

 Driver "mouse" 

 Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2" 

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

 Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse" 

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "Monitor" 

 Identifier "Monitor0" 

 Option "DPMS" 

# DisplaySize 335 209 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "Device" 

 Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

 Driver "radeon" 

 # Option "AGPMode" "4" 

 # Option "EnablePageFlip" "on" 

 Screen 0 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "Screen" 

 Identifier "Screen0" 

 Device "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

 Monitor "Monitor0" 

 DefaultDepth 24 

# Subsection "Display" 

 #Depth 24 

 #Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 #ViewPort 0 0 

 #EndSubsection 

 #Subsection "Display" 

 #Depth 16 

 #Modes "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 #ViewPort 0 0 

 #EndSubsection 

 EndSection 

 

 Section "ServerLayout" 

 Identifier "Server Layout" 

 Screen "Screen0" 

 InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

 InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

 EndSection

```

----------

## Maheriano

Sorry but what do I do with that? Check the fonts? I don't get it. Do I copy that exact script or modify it somehow? I'm a little dumb.

I need a second screen and second monitor section as well I think.

----------

## bobspencer123

well first things first: you can use either the ati-drivers provided by ati or the open source radeon driver. You need to make that decision yourself.

but if you choose ati drivers then command is

as regular user aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

I believe if you need to do it as root. The command is located either in /sbin or /opt/ati/bin/

but if you want to use radeon then enable dri in kernel, select radeon and use "radeon" as your driver in xorg.conf

----------

## Maheriano

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> well first things first: you can use either the ati-drivers provided by ati or the open source radeon driver. You need to make that decision yourself.
> 
> but if you choose ati drivers then command is
> 
> as regular user aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

Someone else posted above the opposite of you. They said I don't need to use the ATI drivers and they also said not to use DRI because it breaks the drivers or something.

----------

## Maheriano

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> well first things first: you can use either the ati-drivers provided by ati or the open source radeon driver. You need to make that decision yourself.
> 
> but if you choose ati drivers then command is
> 
> as regular user aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

It still didn't work.

```

dan@tux ~ $ aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

bash: aticonfig: command not found

dan@tux ~ $ su - root

Password:

tux ~ # cd /sbin

tux sbin # aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

-bash: aticonfig: command not found

tux sbin # cd /opt/ati/bin

tux bin # aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

-bash: aticonfig: command not found

```

Please help! Here's the guide I'm using..... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

----------

## Maheriano

Last one for the night.

I just shutdown my computer, installed the card, hooked up both monitors to it, rebooted, and it started booting up with the same image on both monitors. I think it would have been fine, but it said the drive hadn't been checked in 23 mounts so it forced a check and got stuck at 27.7%. So I pushed the power button, rebooted it, and the screens wouldn't turn on, they said to check the signal cable. Nothing would make them come on so eventually I had to remove the card and put the hardware back the way it was with the single monitor (the way it is now) and then it booted up. It forced the check again and said it fixed some error and had to reboot. It rebooted, and then wouldn't load right into KDE because it complained about xorg.conf. I removed the one line it didn't like, rebooted the machine, and now it's back the way it was. So I have 2 questions....

1. Why did it boot up dual monitor first and then didn't work?

2. What am I doing wrong?

----------

## loki99

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Why did it boot up dual monitor first and then didn't work?
> 
> 2. What am I doing wrong?

 

!.) How should we know? You are not providing enough info and I thought this thread is about getting DRI to run. 

2.) You are not reading our posts and/or the docs carefully enough.

As others already pointed out, there are two ways to get your ati to use DRI. One way is to use the drivers that are provided by x11-xorg. They are open source and work only with older ati cards. The other one is the proprietary drivers made by ati. You have to decide which one you would like to use. Both of them oughta work for you. 

But you are mixing both of them together and that will not work! You have to decide either use this howto for the proprietary driver or the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers.

Either driver makes it necessary for you to recompile the kernel with appropiate options for that certain driver. If you want to get this solved, try to take one step after the other and inform us thoroughly about what you did. Also try to solve one problem after the other, so it might be better to start another thread later on for you dual head problem.

Hope this helps!   :Wink: 

----------

## Maheriano

I went through the first guide you posted there and got to the part where you 

```
amerge ati-drivers
```

 That produced 

```

tux ~ # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.18.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ati-drivers-8.19.10.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-smp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/09ati

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r4

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.14.13-r5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.16.20-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.6-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ati-drivers-8.19.10

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.14-compat_ioctl.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-2.6.14-access_ok.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/p1.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ioctl32.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13-1.i386.rpm

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r10

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                   [ !! ]

 * You don't have AGP support enabled, the direct rendering

 * will not work.

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                  [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch ...                        [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-smp.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying ioctl32.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying p1.patch ...                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7647: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7657: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:132:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:56:48: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:57:6: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:58:41: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:515: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:517: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:565)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:537: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:568: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_verify_area':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1453: warning: `verify_area' is deprecated (declared at include/asm/uaccess.h:105)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2662: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "agp_backend_release" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_copy_info" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_unbind_memory" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_allocate_memory" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_free_memory" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_backend_acquire" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_find_bridge" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_enable" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

*** Warning: "agp_bind_memory" [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

man:

making executable: /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Completed installing ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3/image/

>>> Merging x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xorg-x11/include

--- /usr/lib/modules/

--- /usr/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- /usr/lib/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- /usr/lib/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/X11/

--- /usr/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

--- /opt/

--- /opt/ati/

--- /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrolpanel

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fireglcontrolpanel

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/09ati

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/linux

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/drivers

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules/dri

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/modules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11/extensions

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/include/GL

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /opt/ati/bin

--- !empty dir /opt/ati

--- !empty dir /opt

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions

 * Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                      [ ok ]

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "opengl-update ati"

 * To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled "fglrxconfig"

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_enable

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_free_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_copy_info

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_release                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Then the guide says to 

```
A basic configuration can be produced simply by running the command aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf.
```

And I get.... 

```
tux ~ # aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

-bash: aticonfig: command not found

```

Now they say 

```
 If you find that you get a "command not found" error when trying to run aticonfig, you may have to run env-update && source /etc/profile before it will work. This happens because aticonfig is installed into /opt/ati/bin, and this location won't normally be part of your $PATH environment variable ($PATH contains the directories where the shell looks for executables)
```

But I still get 

```
tux ~ # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

tux ~ # aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

-bash: aticonfig: command not found

```

----------

## bobspencer123

The first error (in compiling of the drivers) indicates that you do not have agp support in your kernel.

There are two things you need

agpgart -- which is located in device drivers->character devices->/dev/agpgart <M>

agp support for your specific chipset. This is located right below agpgart and would be something like intel-agp, via-agp, etc. depending on your mobo. To find out, if you don't know, the output of lspci as root will inform you.

also if you have a 64bit processor you need amd64agp support. That's also right below agpgart and called "AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support (NEW)"

Then save your kernel and recompile:

make && make modules_install

mount /boot --if it isn't already

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/nameofyourkernel

emerge ati-drivers

modprobe agpgart

modprobe via-agp (or whatever your's is called"

modprobe amd64agpt (not sure of the exact name here but only do if you cpu is 64 bit amd)

env-update && source /etc/profile

aticonfig --initial -iagp=off --input /etc/X11/xorg.conf

if you still can't find aticonfig command then search for it

whereis aticonfig

find / aticonfig

----------

## loki99

And you need to use the ~x86 drivers to use aticonfig as the howto points out.

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir -p /etc/portage
> 
>    echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

----------

## Maheriano

Do I still use AGP for this PCI card?

----------

## loki99

The ati radeon 9250 is an AGP card.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Maheriano

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> The ati radeon 9250 is an AGP card.  

 

I bought the PCI card, brand new. Still have the box and everything. I guess that's why the drivers haven't been working!

Here's the shop I bought it at.... http://www.memoryexpress.com/index.php?PageTag=&page=file&memx_menu=EmbedProductDetail.php&DisplayProductID=5201&SID=

It's a Powercolor Radeon 9250 PCI 128MB DDR w/ TV-Out, DVI

----------

## loki99

Ooops! My bad.   :Embarassed: 

I'm not sure about pci cards, though. I think you just leave it out.   :Confused: 

----------

## Maheriano

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Ooops! My bad.  
> 
> I'm not sure about pci cards, though. I think you just leave it out.  

 

So that's what I did and it didn't work. I still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. What do I need to post here in order for people to help me most efficiently? The only reason I haven't provided more information is because I don't know what else is required.

----------

## Maheriano

I still have no idea what I got done wrong here.

But when I boot up now, it complains about 3 things.

```
failed to load agpgart

failed to load intel-pci

failed to load radeon
```

----------

## Maheriano

buuuump

----------

## Maheriano

next morning bump

----------

## Maheriano

I'll start a new thread more tailored to the fact that it's a Powercolor Radeon and it's a PCI.

----------

## Maheriano

Link to new thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3244451.html#3244451

----------

## tsuru

First, when was the last time you ran 

```
emerge sync
```

the drivers you are installing look a little bit old, if it's been a long time then you might want to upgrade your kernel as well.

If there is a reason you are staying with the older stuff then, judging by the output of the emerge of ati-drivers, aticonfig doesn't exist.

you can see on this line of the emerge: 

```
 >>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig 
```

 that in this version of ati-drivers the config executable is called "fglrxconfig" and that's what you should be running instead of aticonfig

----------

## Maheriano

 *tsuru wrote:*   

> First, when was the last time you ran 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

Cool that actually makes sense. I don't want to stick with older drivers, I just want it to work, so I should that emerge sync command? And I ran fglrxconfig and it took me through specifying which hardware I had, but when I shut down, installed my video card, hooked the monitors to it and booted back up, it didn't work.

----------

## Maheriano

 *tsuru wrote:*   

> First, when was the last time you ran 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

I got this when recompiling my kernel.

```
if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.12-gentoo-r10; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/x11-drm/radeon.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_bit_add_bus

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/x11-drm/radeon.ko needs unknown symbol i2c_bit_del_bus

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_enable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_find_bridge

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_free_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_copy_info

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_release

```

----------

## Maheriano

Okay, here's an update on where I am. 

I updated my kernel, updated portage, emerged ati-drivers again and ran aticonfig. It complained a little but it ran and changed my xorg.conf file. I have one monitor plugged into my on-board like always, but I had another monitor plugged into the VGA port of my new video card. When I rebooted, my regular monitor wouldn't come on but my second one did. So I unplugged my usual monitor from the on-board and plugged it into the DVI/VGA adapter and then into the DVI port on the video card. The screen went all wierd and then turned off. I couldn't get them to come back on at all until I put it back the way it was, one monitor in the VGA port of the card and one in the on-board video. Now my second monitor is still working, the one in the video card, but the original one is not, the one in the on-board.

So I'm one step closer, now I just need to get the original monitor going again so I can have them both plugged into the video card without losing my video. Any suggestions?

xorg.conf....

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      320   240     # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "VSC"

   ModelName    "Q71-9"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corp."

   BoardName   "82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       ""

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "ATI Radeon"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Maheriano

Problem solved. Don't use the AGP instructions for a PCI card.

----------

## metz-

Hi..

I have a Radeon 9200 PCI, but can't get the ati drivers to work..

I can't get the drivers to compile without agp in kernel conf. 

Get missing AGp something errors (exactly same as you got).

When I turn on agp in kernel the drivers compile just fine, however, I can't get the xserver to start properly..

Seems you had same problems during your project... Any Tips? 

Tom

----------

## Maheriano

 *metz- wrote:*   

> Hi..
> 
> I have a Radeon 9200 PCI, but can't get the ati drivers to work..
> 
> I can't get the drivers to compile without agp in kernel conf. 
> ...

 

Post your xorg.conf file and also which hardware you have.

----------

## loki99

 *Maheriano wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Post your xorg.conf file and also which hardware you have. But start a new thread and put the link here for me.

 

Please do not start another thread! Forum policies suggest to keep keep one thread per topic, so the same questions don't have to be answered multiple times.

----------

## metz-

Got the xserver running atlast.. I removed the PCI busid from xorg.conf to say: ""  that did the trick..

But.. I'm not quite sure if everything is ok. When I got the drivers working at first and:  /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

  The Ati develop..... OpenGL thingy came up and everything seemed fine,, However, when I rebooted the box. and I test it again.. 

```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

Error: unable to open display :0

```

LSMOD:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 453836  7

ohci_hcd               19908  0

via_rhine              21572  0

usbhid                 30148  0

uhci_hcd               31504  0

via_agp                 8256  1

agpgart                29904  2 fglrx,via_agp

```

 lspci | grep VGA

```

00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)

```

dmesg: 

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.23.7 [Mar  6 2006] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122679296

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

```

What is that taints kernel message ?

My Xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

 Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

# This loads the GLX module

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

        Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

        Load  "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       ""

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

I guess 3d ax is not working now. !? Since the output of /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo ?

PS: Didn't include keyboard and mouse section in xorg.conf here to save some space...  :Wink: 

EDIT:

SOLVED the first "error" my bad,,,, Only got that output cause I was using putty, without L flag or something. don't remember..   :Wink: 

Here is the /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200 DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1050 (X4.3.0-8.23.7)

```

Final: taints kernel? What is that ?

----------

## Maheriano

You're way over my head, I have to abandon this one. I think it'd work better if you used the Radeon driver instead of fglrx though.

----------

## metz-

You are using the fglrx driver on your pci card right? Works like a charm? 

Seems to be working as it should here. Gonna test it later.. 

I was wondering. Since I'm using a PCI card and not AGP.. Howcome do I have to emerge the ati-drivers with agp => chipset enabled in the kernel? Anyone know? Could not get the drivers to install without it..

And the taints kernel output from dmesg.. Anyone know?

TanX anyway  :Wink: 

----------

## Maheriano

 *metz- wrote:*   

> You are using the fglrx driver on your pci card right? Works like a charm? 
> 
> Seems to be working as it should here. Gonna test it later.. 
> 
> I was wondering. Since I'm using a PCI card and not AGP.. Howcome do I have to emerge the ati-drivers with agp => chipset enabled in the kernel? Anyone know? Could not get the drivers to install without it..
> ...

 

Follow this guide for your AGP ATI card.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers

I had to abandon it because I'm using PCI.

And no, I'm not using fglrx, I think I'm using Radeon which worked out much better. I'll check for sure tonight.

----------

## Maheriano

Solved in another thread.

----------

## maxell

Hi,

did you manage to use TV-out port ?

Thanks

----------

## Maheriano

 *maxell wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> did you manage to use TV-out port ?
> 
> Thanks

 

No, been way too busy but I should bump that thread though. Go to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455675-highlight-.html to see it.

----------

